# Dope sneakers



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

in your opinion what are the most dope shoes you can think of, I usually rock out Osiris's but today I ordered some of these. adidas adiRise Mid Shoes


----------



## Torstein (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

I like pot leafs on my DOPE sneakers!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Milli Vanilli SB Dunks....my favorite pair that I own


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

oneshot said:


> I like pot leafs on my DOPE sneakers!


i actually have pot leaf shoelaces


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Fuck sneakers. Motherfucken Clarks is where its at.










Sneakers is fucken kids shoes. Grown mans shit is where its at


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

Got Jordan V's the retro black and red with the 3M tongue. Im a fan of the Yeezy's but dont own them.
I have the Tweed pack dunks. They get some compliments.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

osiris are fucking gay. gtfo.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

> osiris are fucking gay. gtfo.


seriously, osiris blows, and i have yet to meed someone wearing them who is not a complete douche nozzle.


----------



## NickBates (Mar 21, 2014)

Pretty dope


----------

